# Applet "beenden" klappt nicht



## Proggy (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

habe Probleme, ein Applet zu beenden. Hab schon einiges versucht, aber Fehlanzeige. Versuche mal, etwas Code zu posten. Also, die RUN-Methode zuerst:

```
public void run()
	  {
		
	     while(cancelled==0)
		    {
			   
			ablauf();
		    }	 
		if (cn!=null){try{cn.close();}catch(Exception e){e.printStackTrace();}}
		              
		
	  }
```

Die Methode ablauf() "steuert" das Ganze. Dort rufe ich verschiedene Methoden auf etc. Am Ende dieser Methode setze ich cancelled=1

Wie bringe ich dann dem Applet bei, dass "Schluss" ist. Versteh sowieso noch nicht, wie oft die run-Methode nachsieht, ob cancelled noch 0 ist.

[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2007)

Du befindest dich mit der ablauf()-Methode in einer Schleife. So lange der Wert von canceled 0 beträgt, wird diese Schleife erneut durchlaufen.
Das heißt: Sobald du aus ablauf() zurück kommst (Methode durchlaufen), wird im Kopf der while-Scheife geprüft, ob die Bedingung zur Ausführung noch gegeben ist. Wenn nicht, wird die while-Schleife verlassen und bei der if-Abfrage weitergemacht.

Applets kann man nicht via Code beenden. Entweder werden sie beendet, in dem man den Browser schließt, oder eine andere Webseite läd.


----------



## Proggy (23. Mrz 2007)

DANKE! Jetzt habe ich das schonmal verstanden.


----------

